# Some new stuff plus whole collection



## Millenion (Dec 5, 2007)

I just picked up a big order of Chemical Guys products so I decided to take pictures of my whole arsenal.



















Detailing Arsenal:

Adams Quick Detailer
Adams Buttery Wax
Adams Car Wash
Adams VRT
Adams Swirl & Haze Remover
Adams Revive Polish
Adams Leather Cleaner
Adams Leather Conditioner
Adams Clay Bar
P21S Wheel Cleaner
P21S Total Auto Wash
1Z Glas Polish
1Z Gummi Pflege Stift
Smartwax Waterless Wash
Brite Boy Metal Polish
Lexol Leather Cleaner
Lexol Leather Conditioner
Meguiars ScratchX
Meguiars PlastX
Meguiars Cleaner Wax
Meguiars Polish #83
Meguiars Glaze #7
Meguiars Quick Detailer
Meguiars Gold Class Shampoo & Conditioner
Invisible Glass Cleaner
Goo Gone
Rim Wax
303 Convertible Cleaner
303 Convertible Conditioner
Rain-X Windshield Wax
Mothers Back to Black
Mothers Carnuaba Cleaner Wax
Menzerna Intesive Polish
Menzerna Micro Polish
Swissvax Wheel Brush
Interior Detailing Brushes
Mothers WashMitt
Lake Country CCS Pads
Lake Country Flat Pads
Chemical Guys Bare Bones
Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds II
Chemical Guys GreenClean
Chemical Guys Lightining Fast Stain Extractor
Chemical Guys Fabric Guard
Chemical Guys Grime Reaper
Chemical Guys New Car Solvent
Chemical Guys Cherry Solvent
Chemical Guys Extreme Slick Detailer
Chemical Guys Luber and Clay
Chemical Guys MicroFiber Wash
Chemical Guys Pad Cleaner
Porter Cable 7424
Karcher 1800 PSI Pressure Washer
500watt Flood Lights
JetSpeed Blower
Craftsman Shop Vac

Coming Soon:
Karcher Foam Canon
Autobrite Foam Canon
CR Spotless Water Filter


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

WOW, nice collection..........:thumb:


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

:doublesho Holy mother of ... that is some collection! :thumb:

You mind if i ask how much all that set you back??


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

WOW thats some collection im jelouse


----------



## Millenion (Dec 5, 2007)

Close to 1000 US dollars


----------



## Millenion (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is one nice collection :thumb:

Are you from the UK mate?


----------



## Millenion (Dec 5, 2007)

im from the US


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Very niiiiice man, very nice !!!! 

Can't wait to get mine, really can't wait !!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow...! 

What a mighty fine pile of stuff...!

Just out of curiosity, what make are the red (some white edged and some black?) MF cloths?

YZ


----------



## Millenion (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.chemicalguys.com/Environmentally_friendly_Microfiber_eco_green_p/mic_997_6.htm
http://www.detailersdomain.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=176


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Jeepers creepers. That looks like a shop display, not a product collection!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

:thumb:

Nice


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed mate


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

thought me delivery from Rubbish Boys was big 

LMAO


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

great collection there. How do you rate the Adams stuff?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumb: I thought I was collection a lot but nothing like this. Well done m8 hope we get some dry weather for you to try it all out...:detailer:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

That is a crazy collection. I hope to have a collection that size at some point. money well spent


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice! Good to see you taking the time to lay it out nicely to photograph it too!


----------



## Millenion (Dec 5, 2007)

I had help from a few buddies with the photoshoot lol, but also....I went to see paul from the chemical guys (about 1 hour away) instead of ordering it online and he hooked it up big time with products.

So heads up to anyone from LA or SoCal to just stop by the Inglewood warehouse and he will hook you up with tons of stuff.


----------



## Millenion (Dec 5, 2007)

M7 ATW said:


> great collection there. How do you rate the Adams stuff?


I only use the Adams clay, detail spray (smells like cotton candy), car wash, and VRT is probably my favorite from the Adams line....makes your tires and trim look fresh and healthy but not glossy at all. The detail kit was a gift to me from a friend.


----------



## jazzmanfq (Mar 19, 2008)

lifetime supply there !!! are you starting a business? or will you use all of this personally?
either way a superb array of products-- makes my collection look pitifull!!!


----------



## Millenion (Dec 5, 2007)

This is all for personal use only. Family & friends I only ask for donations for products used.


----------



## Gazmondo (Sep 3, 2008)

Geez I can only dream of having a collection even half the size of that!

Biggest one I've seen on DW so far


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Thats impressive mate!


----------

